# how many people on here own iguanas



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

just wondering how many because it seems like only few people own them


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

ill own one hopefully next week, she is a rescue igg. cant wait!

i think many adore them on here, just lack the space or time?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

*3*.......


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

they are great lizards fun to just watch them climb about and feed buy hand also great for when i take my reptiles to schools the children and teachers love him

im hopefully getting mine a female mate


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i used to keep iguanas, had 4 when i lived at my mums, (large house)

now i live in a shoe box :lol2: so haven't got the space, but my next house will be big enough


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

hope you get a big collction again of them

i reli want a fijian iguana there beautiful


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

who doesnt! stunning!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah i soo hope that when i get a female that it sucsessfully breed because its rare for them to in this country


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

prob the reason why they cost so much! we do need more of them here but then if theres more, more idiots will get hold of them  always the way


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

exactly such a shame that a few idiots that just buy them cause they look good but dont no how hard they are too look after and expensive


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

lol same goes for normal green iggs, the one im getting had a harsh history, and the lady who saved her is an angel! shes done an amazing job rehabilitating her and saved her from what would have been a grusum end 

all because of the lack of knolage and she was fed lettuce! grrr


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

peiople should do the research before they buy an exotic pet my faverioute pet shop is great for advice i told them that my iggy was going dark on top and they told me what to do and its back to normal now:2thumb:

im also doing my work experiance there and i will get to handle there nile moniters:2thumb: and feed the 50 yr old massive sulcatta


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

ooooo fair play, wish i could work in a rep store but no jobs going round here, and no one wants me lmao


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

aww poor you lol they said they would love for me to work there because im always there and i give people advice that go there the sulcatta is anoying lol its massive and the shop owner climbed down a ladder and it was there and he stood on it so it started grunting at him and it crreped up behind me and i walked into it lol


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i have an iguana, again... rescued!! : victory:


----------



## diggyc (Nov 24, 2007)

i dont, but i would love one!
they are sooo expensive, figi iguanas! ive seen some 4 sale that are £7000!


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

we have 3 , 2 males and 1 female all housed separately and all rescues


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I would love a Rhino Ig but the time and space they require is beyond most keepers means. 



> yeah i soo hope that when i get a female that it sucsessfully breed because its rare for them to in this country


please reconsider breeding them, the only reason its rare for them to be bred is because most responsible green iguana keepers know about how many are in rescue centres and in unacceptible conditions and dont want to add to the problem.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

fiji iguanas are just the best


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

we have a iggy shes about 4 years old.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

cool cant wait for mien to get bigger:2thumb:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> cool cant wait for mien to get bigger:2thumb:


 Me neither mines about a foot and half long now and still skittish but settles well once caught, i hated chasing her about to catch her tho.so i,m using the get her used to my hands first approach .She,s settling better now.......


----------



## stainthedane (Sep 15, 2008)

Someday I hope to rescue an iggy. I would LOVE to breed them, but like posted earlier.. it's hard enough to get good homes for the ones already out there,
They're gorgious... But I think for now Im going to stick with my handsome Tegu. He's my baby.
:flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

aww lucky you id love to have a tegu but mite be gettin bosc moniter in january


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i used to have an iggy, and I'd have another in a shot if I had enough space


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

I just hope the breeding of Green Iguanas slows down.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> I just hope the breeding of Green Iguanas slows down.


i hope it stops, and i hope shops get banned from selling them for buttons, or selling them at all

everyone looks at hatchlings and don't realise what they are letting themselves in for.


----------



## redbio (Oct 22, 2007)

I've just got the one, 16 years we've been together, he's quite a lad.


----------



## skyleoleamilomayah (Oct 20, 2008)

i use to


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

mine is 1 n a hlaf at the moment and i ve got it a nice 6ft high custom viv


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i also dont agree with breeding green iguanas. theres such a rehoming problem and its obvious to see why when they are sold as babies : victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

the rehome problem should be sorted before breeding in stores 

I WOULD MORE THAN HAPPILY REHOME ANY GREEN IGUANA OR ANY REPTILE:whistling2:

i love reptiles so much


----------



## oglekm (Sep 30, 2008)

hi
i have a green iguana she is about 5 months old,
she is very skittish, but we are working on this and will get through it.
before any one says anything i am hoping she is a she..........


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

can we start this again. it would be good to know for advice and shit. like gaz said there isnt many of us.
here goes. (just copy and paste)
1) mahender and seraphine 0.1.0


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

hi ive got 3 iguanas 1 male and 2 females the male is called yoda and the females names izzy and rex the male is about 5ft including the tail and the females are both 3 and a half foot 

I rescued all of them when they had been dumped locally in my area they are both very friendly 

unfortunately i cant get any pics yet but i am working on them lol :lol2:
green iguanas are my favorite reptiles :flrt:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

ok i guess my format idea sucked. lmao.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I have one


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

does anyone no anyone wanteing to get one rehomed


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

gaz keep your eye on the classifieds or ask AZUK he gets all the tip offs for the rehomes!

hes the guy who posted up about pepper, and hopfully picking her up wednesday!

CANT WAIT! always said i would rehome an igg wen i have space because there are far tomany in need with it, same will be with the bosc wen i get the new viv made up!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

thansk nebbz hope i got one soon i might be getting a female 1 yr old rehomeing it just need a reptile taxi or someone to deliver it to me:whistling2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

lol thats teh hardest part! the collection!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ino lol

its in the ise of white but he can only get it as far as portsmouth so i got to try n get there from colchester


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> ino lol
> 
> its in the ise of white but *he* can only get it as far as portsmouth so i got to try n get there from colchester


 ahem.....she :lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lol sorry about tht btw has anyone replyed with a price yet


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

yeah they have and its alot!!

i'll pm you with it later, ive only just got back from the mainland (nowhere near you:lol2 and ive just gotta cook the kids dinners!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ok cheers


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

bump up 

 im getting 2 rescue iguanas a breeding pair in january


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

I am hoping to get one very soon, so if anyone has one for sale please let me know


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

There is a sub adult female in sheffield


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one he is lovelly.:flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

when i get my new arrivlas i will have 3 iguanas and 6 snakes:mf_dribble:


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

cooljules said:


> There is a sub adult female in sheffield


Sounds great, thanks, any more info, cost and type?


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

what types of iguana you all got


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> what types of iguana you all got


Green, 3, had one for 13 years and another 10....

where are you?


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

sweet i got green
and the pair im gettin are green

im in colchester. why u ask?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> sweet i got green
> and the pair im gettin are green
> 
> im in colchester. why u ask?


was just curious, people usually put where they are in the box.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

cool

if i could id take all the homeless and needy reptiles and help them get better

i love reptiles woo


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

i got a mexican spiney tail iguana does she count lol:bash:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Rencey said:


> i got a mexican spiney tail iguana does she count lol:bash:


nope lol


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

never mind she's a slut anyway lol:2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

still there nice lizards i wouldnt mind one or 7:whistling2:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

i never bloody wanted this one i am far too soft lol the silly thing is possesed or something it does the whole nodding war dance at me entering my own room but still i got her now and sheis fed and KINDA loved (if she aint chasing my hand round the viv) lol


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

would you want her rehomes:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

normally i would of said yes but i do like her plus bought her new viv and bits now lol


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i have 3 green iguanas 1 male and 2 females 
all of them very friendly not 1 of them has ever attacked me but i never let my gaurd down non the less. i truly love them:flrt:

YODA MALE
REX FEMALE
IZZY FEMALE

I dont call them iggy as it is such a common name lol


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

oh that a shame lokl

and that sounds kool i take it they all live in same viv


has anyone had any breed in the uk


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> oh that a shame lokl
> 
> and that sounds kool i take it they all live in same viv
> 
> ...


i was going too, as i have a small ig room, but so many get rehomed it still wouldnt stop mass wc or cf....so didnt bother

had many come in over the years.....


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lucky you
im converting my shed into a reptile house

cant wait till it done


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> oh that a shame lokl
> 
> and that sounds kool i take it they all live in same viv
> 
> ...


 
no only during the breeding season m8 heres a pic of yoda my male lol

 i love him to peices he was my first iguana trying to get images of the females lol


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> lucky you
> im converting my shed into a reptile house
> 
> cant wait till it done


good luck all of my iguanas are rescues i rehome green iggys in the northeast area but my hopes go that eventually none will need to be rehomed due to abandoned reps

once again good luck with ur shed m8:no1:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks mate wont be long till its done just got to board up a hole and put the insulation and electrics in and it will be done then all i will have to do is fill it with reps


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

FANTASTIC B SURE TO POST ME A PIC WHEN ITS DONE I DONT HAVE ENOUGH ROOM TO DO THAT IT IS BRILLIANT IDEA :2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

will do mate gunna keep what ever i can in there


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

*Cracking*

Hi
Desert & Red iguanas


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

nice how much you pay for them


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

do you have any iggy pics gaz


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i have pics on my bebo if you want that but u have to add me on it?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

no prob


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

its Please Sign In to View this Profile


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> i hope it stops, and i hope shops get banned from selling them for buttons, or selling them at all
> 
> everyone looks at hatchlings and don't realise what they are letting themselves in for.


 
some pet shops dont sell them any more my reptile dealer asks people to take photos of the size vivs befor they take them home and my ordinary petshop put a ban on them in there pet trade altogether
i agree we should all come together and rehome at least one iguana or rescue a one in need of a home from a rescue center


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> some pet shops dont sell them any more my reptile dealer asks people to take photos of the size vivs befor they take them home and my ordinary petshop put a ban on them in there pet trade altogether
> i agree we should all come together and rehome at least one iguana or rescue a one in need of a home from a rescue center


i have a small ig room..and rehomed for 13 years...but i cant take in anymore as the main 2 just wont accept any newones...


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

well uve done ur best m8 no matter how many we rehome there will always b more that need good homes


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

if u put female iggys around 1 male they should be fine but nature may find a way and you may end up with hundreds of little iggys that need rehoming themselves sorry for the suggestion 

shut up REPTAREXPERT :lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

bump up everone


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

*Pugsley*

I've got a male green ig, had him 12 years now. He's still living my with parents since I moved out as he has a built in viv and I have one-bedroom house now... Hope to move him back in if we can sort something out or if we move house. Just entered him in POTM so can see a pic there - I wouldn't say he's particularly friendly, but very tolerant lol!

Would love to rehome a needy ig one day if I have space, but not until after Pugsley. Can't see I'd have room for two! And I dread to think the attitude he'd develop if I gave him a lady-friend....!

We should maybe start a show off your ig thread, there seems to be one for most other stuff!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

RedGex said:


> I've got a male green ig, had him 12 years now. He's still living my with parents since I moved out as he has a built in viv and I have one-bedroom house now... Hope to move him back in if we can sort something out or if we move house. Just entered him in POTM so can see a pic there - I wouldn't say he's particularly friendly, but very tolerant lol!
> 
> Would love to rehome a needy ig one day if I have space, but not until after Pugsley. Can't see I'd have room for two! And I dread to think the attitude he'd develop if I gave him a lady-friend....!
> 
> We should maybe start a show off your ig thread, there seems to be one for most other stuff!


my male n female have been fine for over 10 years...just wont accept another female, so no more in the room


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

mine too you just need to respect that they will want there privancy during the breeding season as the males will become really aggresive at the thought of another wanting there female and unfortunately at times it might be you.

just respect iguanas for what they are 


i hope u get your iguana bk from your parents soon:no1:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> mine too you just need to respect that they will want there privancy during the breeding season as the males will become really aggresive at the thought of another wanting there female and unfortunately at times it might be you.
> 
> just respect iguanas for what they are
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hope so too, I visit him very regularly at least!
Thats the thing, I would never breed them, and not convinced they truly enjoy each others company, so would rather keep him alone and not turn him into a raging ig! I always have a lot of respect for him lol, any time of year, but worry what would happen if they caused each other injury and I then had to remove him/her for veterinary treatment etc. Like I said, he's tolerant, give him a lady and I think I'd struggle to get him to comply with a vet trip...
Think I would rather avoid the stress on him, and myself! He's been more than happy up till now.

Btw, not saying it doesn't work perfectly fine for others! Sounds like Cooljules has got a happy couple!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

RedGex said:


> Thanks, I hope so too, I visit him very regularly at least!
> Thats the thing, I would never breed them, and not convinced they truly enjoy each others company, so would rather keep him alone and not turn him into a raging ig! I always have a lot of respect for him lol, any time of year, but worry what would happen if they caused each other injury and I then had to remove him/her for veterinary treatment etc. Like I said, he's tolerant, give him a lady and I think I'd struggle to get him to comply with a vet trip...
> Think I would rather avoid the stress on him, and myself! He's been more than happy up till now.
> 
> Btw, not saying it doesn't work perfectly fine for others! Sounds like Cooljules has got a happy couple!


 
well at least you are a responsible owner of iggs u would be amazed how many people let there iggys breed and injure themselves and then not have them taken to the vets 
even my 3 i keep seperately except for the breeding season which i allow my iggs to breed to reduce the risk odf egg binding i do not however incubate the eggs as once again there are too many still needing rehomed

Good luck anyways m8


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

if we couls ever find all the needy iggs a home it would make me soo happy

go iguanas u lot rock:no1:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> some pet shops dont sell them any more my reptile dealer asks people to take photos of the size vivs befor they take them home and my ordinary petshop put a ban on them in there pet trade altogether
> i agree we should all come together and rehome at least one iguana or rescue a one in need of a home from a rescue center


already with you hun picked up my rescue today!!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

so you got it then how is it


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

a lairy little cow! lol but shes great, all hissy, tail throwing, claw slashing

BUT I LOVE HER ALREADY! ha! got a LONG way to go yet till we become friends, and she tolerates me more but will get there soon! shes got a nice side to her (when you spray!)


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lol i just finished feeding my toby from my hand he loves to be stroked on the head lol


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

cant get that close to her head lmao!, she does calm down though, just letting her settle now  so food will be 2moro if she will eat it!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

cool hope she settles soon

they are ghreat when u just let them run around your room my climbed to the top of net curtain to bask in the sun a couple of days ago them climbed down and went in he/she went bac in its viv


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah i want her to free roam, cus her current viv is far to small to stay in, shes got the windowsil cleaned off waiting to be basked on, nabours will freak wen they see her but OH WELL! lol 

i can tell already shes got one hell of a personality!  

CANT BELIVE IT! wanted one for 14 years! since i was 5 and i saw one at a show (zoo) got to touch it and since then, hooked! lol YAY


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

it so coll just watching them run around my floor and then climb on bed and sit on my lap

i saw the iguanas in a petshop so i went home done my reaserch them 3 weeks later went and bought one it in a nice 6ft high viv with a basking area and large water bowl just need to put lots of foliage in it.


can anyone help me to no what plants arntdangerouse to them


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> already with you hun picked up my rescue today!!


 
EXCELLENT WELL DONE HOPE THE LITTLE CHAP WILL BE HAPPY 
XXX:flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

so do i:flrt:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> it so coll just watching them run around my floor and then climb on bed and sit on my lap
> 
> i saw the iguanas in a petshop so i went home done my reaserch them 3 weeks later went and bought one it in a nice 6ft high viv with a basking area and large water bowl just need to put lots of foliage in it.
> 
> ...


gaz m8 im not sure perhaps u could ask ur pet shop????


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah lol didnt think of that il go there tomoz and ask them bout it.

im doing my work experiance there wooo:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
they have nile moniters too


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> if we couls ever find all the needy iggs a home it would make me soo happy
> 
> go iguanas u lot rock:no1:


AGREED I HOPE ONE DAY THERE WILL BE NO IGGYS NEED REHOMED I MEAN LOOK AT ME 3 IGGYS IN 1 YEAR WHICH HAD BEEN DUMPED
IT IS SUCH A SHAME THAT PEOPLE COULD DO THAT???

a little bit of effort to rehome iggys goes a long way


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah 

i o ive said this but im rehoming to iggys in january just gotta build another viv to go in reptile shed when its done cant wait


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> yeah lol didnt think of that il go there tomoz and ask them bout it.
> 
> im doing my work experiance there wooo:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> they have nile moniters too


oh i used to have 1 i have to admit they arnt good beginner pets sadly it died in january this year 
might get another one and good luck for ya work expirience wooo:mf_dribble:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

aww how did it die they only want £3000 for the pair of them

there reptile collection is great they have a massive adult sulcatta that likes to creap up behind you (it free roams the shop) and when u turn around he grunts at you like its your falut lol but he is great and tame


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

6 critically endangered Blue Iguanas killed on Grand Cayman has any1 seen this it damn disgusts me:banghead:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> 6 critically endangered Blue Iguanas killed on Grand Cayman has any1 seen this it damn disgusts me:banghead:


been there for ages, its harsh as hell! there beautiful aswell  some evil people out there! :bash:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> aww how did it die they only want £3000 for the pair of them
> 
> there reptile collection is great they have a massive adult sulcatta that likes to creap up behind you (it free roams the shop) and when u turn around he grunts at you like its your falut lol but he is great and tame


just old age it was twenty when i got it 
i had it rehomed to me from an old lady who couldnt cope with it anymore 

3000 that is alot of money


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah if i ever see the person or people that done that i will stand on them till they die then feed them to pigs:devil::bash:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> been there for ages, its harsh as hell! there beautiful aswell  some evil people out there! :bash:


i hope sum1 stamps all over them i dont think theyve caught who done it yet either unless sum1 can enlighten me??


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

too right ill join u mate! sure others will too!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

the more to kill the people that done it the better


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> the more to kill the people that done it the better


 
agreed


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I had 2 years ago  never had the heart to get another lovley lizards 
p x


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i also heard that in america a man brought a burmese pytohn then went to a shop to get some cigs, when he went back the car someone had smashed into it took the python and cut its head off. He found the peron that done it and them murdered him by cutting his head off and he only got 6 years for it

the judge should of gave him a pat on the back


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

nebbz said:


> too right ill join u mate! Sure others will too!


sorry a little off topic do u have a pic of the little darling
xxxx


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> i also heard that in america a man brought a burmese pytohn then went to a shop to get some cigs, when he went back the car someone had smashed into it took the python and cut its head off. He found the peron that done it and them murdered him by cutting his head off and he only got 6 years for it
> 
> the judge should of gave him a pat on the back


ID LOVE TO GET ME HANDS ON THEM IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FUNNY IF THE PYTHON SQUASHED THEM 2 DEATH:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

silly question sure i do! lol made a post for her but here she is again (just before she got me with her tail damm it! need to speed up reactions lmao!)


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

thats the only problem it was silly tame i wish it had killed him slowly and painfully for it


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

nebbz said:


> silly question sure i do! Lol made a post for her but here she is again (just before she got me with her tail damm it! Need to speed up reactions lmao!)


 awww wow r u sure its female coz mine lack the dewlap


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

il upload a pic of mine in min just gotta get it in photo bucket


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> thats the only problem it was silly tame i wish it had killed him slowly and painfully for it


:lol2::lol2::lol2: I AGREE


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

not 100% no ive not checked her legs for femoral pours just going by what i got told! will be checking v soon though can you post a picture of your ladys? so i can compair


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

nebbz said:


> not 100% no ive not checked her legs for femoral pours just going by what i got told! Will be checking v soon though can you post a picture of your ladys? So i can compair


 
it actually really dose look like a male 
what do you think gaz???


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> not 100% no ive not checked her legs for femoral pours just going by what i got told! will be checking v soon though can you post a picture of your ladys? so i can compair


SORRY if i embariss u hun but when females are on there time of the month male iguanas become really aggresive around females

not just pointing the finger a little education for every1 here
i didnt know that ontil a few months ago when my iggy kept attacking my girlfriend :lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah thats what i thought because of itws dewlap

i was told mine was male but i checked its pores thingy and if there little dots it female and if there small lines its male and mi one has dots


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo87/gaz0123/3764884240a8994579221l.jpg

http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo87/gaz0123/3764884240a8994641456l.jpg


that is my iguana when it was in temp tank but no in its full size viv


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

just gone mate so int the time of my month wuuup!!! cant embaris me hun! lmao more open than any one i know :lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> just gone mate so int the time of my month wuuup!!! cant embaris me hun! lmao more open than any one i know :lol2:


 
BRILL BRILL I LIKE U LOL

: victory: I RECKON UR IGGYS A MALE FEMALES USUALLY LACK THE DEWLAP BUT I MIGHT B WRONG


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo87/gaz0123/3764884240a8994579221l.jpg
> 
> http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo87/gaz0123/3764884240a8994641456l.jpg
> 
> ...


 
AWWWWW urs is still young I WANT IT :lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

my iguana is on a log basking atm lol


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol you too!  open is the best policy

as soon as ill say she for now lol, but as soon as she chills out then ill have a peak if i can she isnt tame as such just knows that shes lost! lmao

easy enough to tell a male femoral pours to a ladys, so we will see :2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah mine is about 1 1/2  lol


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> Lol you too!  open is the best policy
> 
> as soon as ill say she for now lol, but as soon as she chills out then ill have a peak if i can she isnt tame as such just knows that shes lost! lmao
> 
> easy enough to tell a male femoral pours to a ladys, so we will see :2thumb:


 
YEH B SURE 2 LET US KNOW I WISH I WAS THERE IGGYS DONT SCARE ME I JUST HEAD BOB RIGHT BK AT THEM AND I KNOW HOW TO RESTRAIN THEM PROPERLY FROM MY 2 YEAR ANIMAL CARE COURES LOL B SURE TO ADD ME 2 UR FRIENDS LIST AND KEEP ME POSTED WOO I CAN BREATHE NOW :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

mines apparently 2/3 years of age but not 100% as proper history is unknown 

only history i know, is that she was in the pet store with her mate, and they threw her half a cabbage a day, and that was it. nothing else, apparently she was nearly dead when they took her in, and got her back up to health!  stupid unknolageable people


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> YEH B SURE 2 LET US KNOW I WISH I WAS THERE IGGYS DONT SCARE ME I JUST HEAD BOB RIGHT BK AT THEM AND I KNOW HOW TO RESTRAIN THEM PROPERLY FROM MY 2 YEAR ANIMAL CARE COURES LOL B SURE TO ADD ME 2 UR FRIENDS LIST AND KEEP ME POSTED WOO I CAN BREATHE NOW :lol2:


lmao sorry if i scared you!:lol2:

i only know limited stuff from what ive read, its like being new to lizards all over again tis madness lol


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> mines apparently 2/3 years of age but not 100% as proper history is unknown
> 
> only history i know, is that she was in the pet store with her mate, and they threw her half a cabbage a day, and that was it. nothing else, apparently she was nearly dead when they took her in, and got her back up to health!  stupid unknolageable people


I RECKON something else may have happned hence the aggresiveness but u do just sometimes get the awquard ones i may b wrong :no1:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i vary my iguanas diet and have a iguana feeding sheet printed off

if anyone is interested there is a open day at a reptile shop near me there bringing loads of reptiles in and everyone is welcome to bring theres im sure they wont mind me saying there name its betta aquatics it is a great store


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> I RECKON something else may have happned hence the aggresiveness but u do just sometimes get the awquard ones i may b wrong :no1:


never know! proberly tbh wouldnt pass it off it, most who end up needing rehoming have a bad history where the prev owner has got bored of them or they got bigger than they thought!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i know where that is i live a little too far though

shame


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> lmao sorry if i scared you!:lol2:
> 
> i only know limited stuff from what ive read, its like being new to lizards all over again tis madness lol


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

nout scares me im open i speak my mind except for my lass her im scard off lol


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

you should get down there they have a adult bosc moniter comming down too


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> you should get down there they have a adult bosc moniter comming down too


il try but no promises m8:no1:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ok hope you do come i absoluty love talking reptiles and would love to see some of yours


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> ok hope you do come i absoluty love talking reptiles and would love to see some of yours


 
ive just thought m8 once ur sheds done you will have 2 bolt every thing up with super security

You know there are many anti reptile people out there must take precautions:devil:

(evil people) who deserve to burn in hell


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> ive just thought m8 once ur sheds done you will have 2 bolt every thing up with super security
> 
> You know there are many anti reptile people out there must take precautions:devil:
> 
> (evil people) who deserve to burn in hell



sadly too tru, god if any one even tried it they have me and a staffy to contend with! :censor::devil:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

everyone is scarred of them near me cause they saw my kingsnake bit and coil me took me n my mate 10 mins to get it off

why is it the first thing people say when they see your pet reptile is "is that a snake/lizard" or "omg is that real"

cause we all keep fake reptiles in heated vivs and there not snakes there socks lol


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> sadly too tru, god if any one even tried it they have me and a staffy to contend with! :censor::devil:


LOL I WANTED A DOG BUT MY IGGYS ARE MY BODY GAURDS ID LOVE TO C SUM1 GET PASSED THEM ON A BAD DAY LOL:lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

true lol mine cut me tail whipping me and scratching lol


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> LOL I WANTED A DOG BUT MY IGGYS ARE MY BODY GAURDS ID LOVE TO C SUM1 GET PASSED THEM ON A BAD DAY LOL:lol2:


haha tbh i think most people would say um :censor: that im off mate lets do next door over :whistling2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> true lol mine cut me tail whipping me and scratching lol


OH YES THEY ARE POWERFUL but beeeeaauttifuuuullll:flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

proves that looks can be dicived


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

nebbz, is yours aggressive then?

sorry havent read the middle of this thread :blush:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> haha tbh i think most people would say um :censor: that im off mate lets do next door over :whistling2:


lol:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

i have an iggy:2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

we need to make this a sticky thread i think loads of pages


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> nebbz, is yours aggressive then?
> 
> sorry havent read the middle of this thread :blush:



yeah shes got an attatude to her! new it when i 1st said ill take her on.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

sweet what one you got


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> proves that looks can be dicived


U CUD PUT A UNTAMED BURMESE PYTHON INFRONT OF THE SHED DOOR THAT WOULD MAKE ME RUN AT LEAST:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i love the burmese python when i had a bit more experiance when my boa and carpet python get bigger so i have experiance with larger snakes


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

chamman said:


> i have an iggy:2thumb:


DO YA HAVE A PIC M8:2thumb:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> i love the burmese python when i had a bit more experiance when my boa and carpet python get bigger so i have experiance with larger snakes


OH YES THE PERFECT ARMY:lol2::lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah id love to c it


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah lol could take over a country with them but not asutrailia


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> yeah shes got an attatude to her! new it when i 1st said ill take her on.


 mine is too!! i knew also when i rescued her and that it would be alot of work to tame her but a couple of months on i can now hand feed her in her viv and stroke her ungloved...wooop!! :no1:
its surprising how quickly they start to trust again after being so badly treated.

my igg also has a dewlap and ive been told shes a she. its not actually possible to check myself to see if its true because of her temperament.:lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> yeah id love to c it


I AGREE I WANDER IF THIS THREAD COULD BE TURNED INTO A STICKY:lol2:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> DO YA HAVE A PIC M8:2thumb:


hes still quite young


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

chamman said:


> hes still quite young


:flrt::flrt:hes lovely, so bright!!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> yeah lol could take over a country with them but not asutrailia


YEH NEVER MIND JUST STICK WITH ONE COUNTRY AND DESTROY ANYTHING THAT CHALLANGES U :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

love it does yours have all its toes mine has a toe missing  but he dosnt seem to be bothered


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

chamman said:


> hes still quite young


 AWWWWW ITS STILL ONLY A BABY IT LOOKS SO CUTE:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I love iggys but at the moment i dont have the space or time for one. Promised when i get my own place i will get one as a rescue.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

nice id love to get more rescues


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

my igg also has a dewlap and ive been told shes a she. its not actually possible to check myself to see if its true because of her temperament.:lol2:
__________________
My Reps0.1.0 Green Iguana1.1.0 Royal Python1.0.0 Tremper Albino Leo1.1.2 Bearded Dragons1.0.0 Yemen ChameleonOther Pets0.1.0 Brachypelma Emilia0.2.0 Moggies0.0.2 GALS 

MAYBEY WE SHOULD TRY AND FIND A IGGY EXPERT BUT IM SURE THE ONES WITH DEWLAPS ARE MALES IVE GOT 1 MALE AND 2 FEMALES AND THE FEMALES DONT HAVE THE DEWLAP

HOPE WE FIND OUT SOON:no1:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> love it does yours have all its toes mine has a toe missing  but he dosnt seem to be bothered


My male had to have his toe amputated due to infection when i picked him up but he manages fine


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i think a mod should make this a sticky its a hit thread


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> I love iggys but at the moment i dont have the space or time for one. Promised when i get my own place i will get one as a rescue.


i have only had him a few months and i got him of lisa jane orton on here, she got him off a woman who kept him in a shoe box (quite literally a shoe box) so he had mbd and his middle toes on both his front legs are deformed but after being fed loads of food and loads of liquid calcium hes fine now. full of energy and a rite little bugger!:lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> I love iggys but at the moment i dont have the space or time for one. Promised when i get my own place i will get one as a rescue.


brilliant 
1 more rescue iggy owner on the list


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> my igg also has a dewlap and ive been told shes a she. its not actually possible to check myself to see if its true because of her temperament.:lol2:
> __________________
> My Reps0.1.0 Green Iguana1.1.0 Royal Python1.0.0 Tremper Albino Leo1.1.2 Bearded Dragons1.0.0 Yemen ChameleonOther Pets0.1.0 Brachypelma Emilia0.2.0 Moggies0.0.2 GALS
> 
> ...



so they dont have a dewlap at all?
i always thought females just had smaller ones. like you say someone must know for sure.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

shame but the school i take them to loe him he is there favorate i done an assembly and got 4 of the teachers to hold the small ones and iguana but noone held the bigger ones


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> i think a mod should make this a sticky its a hit thread


 agreed


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

:lol2:


chamman said:


> i have only had him a few months and i got him of lisa jane orton on here, she got him off a woman who kept him in a shoe box (quite literally a shoe box) so he had mbd and his middle toes on both his front legs are deformed but after being fed loads and loads of liquid calcium hes fine now. full of energy and a rite little bugger!


hehehe im hoping if i get one it will be somewhat tameish and not a hellion. :lol2: Not getting my first place to myself and come home with an iguana tearing down the cealing. :whistling2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

does anyone give their iguana high clacium yogurt cause i think it would be a good treat but if they cant then i wont


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i too like Gaz will rescue not just iguanas but all reptiles and i will do my best to give them the best home possible 

im in the northeast area
give me a shout if you need help you may not need to rehome ur pet permanatly

Good luck to all iggy rescuers i hope u will all take one home with you :flrt:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

gaz0123 said:


> does anyone give their iguana high clacium yogurt cause i think it would be a good treat but if they cant then i wont


problem with yogurt is its full of sugar which isn't good for iggy's


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> does anyone give their iguana high clacium yogurt cause i think it would be a good treat but if they cant then i wont


i dont think they can properly digest dairy products ive never tried it???
not sure though


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah i cant wait to go on a tour thing round places like north america and the everglades, burma, africa, asutraila outback:mf_dribble:

ino this should be in snake forum but a scientist found a new spices of snake in burma its called the burmese spitting cobra


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

im going to florida in may and cant wait to go on an expo to see what i can find (probably nothing knowing my luck):lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> yeah i cant wait to go on a tour thing round places like north america and the everglades, burma, africa, asutraila outback:mf_dribble:
> 
> ino this should be in snake forum but a scientist found a new spices of snake in burma its called the burmese spitting cobra


burmese spitting cobra that sounds cool is it a cross breed or something???


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lol i soo badly want a specticaled caiman


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> :lol2:
> 
> hehehe im hoping if i get one it will be somewhat tameish and not a hellion. :lol2: Not getting my first place to myself and come home with an iguana tearing down the cealing. :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: that would b a nasty surprise


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

not sure they havnt done enough reaserch yet he found it took it back to america and done a dna test found it was a new speices of spitting cobra in burma hence the name burmese spitting cobra.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

well fancy that new discoveries are being made in the reptile world all the time just when you think uve learned it all lol:no1:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

gaz0123 said:


> yeah i cant wait to go on a tour thing round places like north america and the everglades, burma, africa, asutraila outback:mf_dribble:
> 
> ino this should be in snake forum but a scientist found a new spices of snake in burma its called the burmese spitting cobra


ive been to a fair few places in the last couple of years, not on expos but i always keep an eye out for different reps, since July 06 Ive been to Barcelona, Paris, Amsterdam, Greece, Tenerife, Bahamas, Mexico, Dominican republic and the Maldives
i saw loads of wild iggys in Mexico and a fair few rhino iggs in the Dominican republic:2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lucky you i love to see wild iguanas. there was a report in the paper about an iguana stuck in a tree and when the fire/rescue servace got there and went up the tree they found out it was just a log that looked liek a iguana lol:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

chamman said:


> ive been to a fair few places in the last couple of years, not on expos but i always keep an eye out for different reps, since July 06 Ive been to Barcelona, Paris, Amsterdam, Greece, Tenerife, Bahamas, Mexico, Dominican republic and the Maldives
> i saw loads of wild iggys in Mexico and a fair few rhino iggs in the Dominican republic:2thumb:


wow uve been around a bit ive only ever been to france thats about it :mf_dribble:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

gaz0123 said:


> lucky you i love to see wild iguanas. there was a report in the paper about an iguana stuck in a tree and when the fire/rescue servace got there and went up the tree they found out it was just a log that looked liek a iguana lol:lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2::bash:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> lucky you i love to see wild iguanas. there was a report in the paper about an iguana stuck in a tree and when the fire/rescue servace got there and went up the tree they found out it was just a log that looked liek a iguana lol:lol2::lol2::lol2:


lmao:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

this wont sound likemuch but i have seen every spicies of reptile in the uk


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> this wont sound likemuch but i have seen every spicies of reptile in the uk


 
dose that include amphibians or just reps??


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> wow uve been around a bit ive only ever been to france thats about it :mf_dribble:


i love to travel, most my mates still spend all there money going out drinking and it just bores me now same people same places so i save my money and travel! i have been a fair few other places to but still loads of places to see!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> this wont sound likemuch but i have seen every spicies of reptile in the uk


 does that include the ones that we get on the isle of wight?


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ive seen the great crested newt and normal newts


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

what you got in the isle of wight


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

chamman said:


> i love to travel, most my mates still spend all there money going out drinking and it just bores me now same people same places so i save my money and travel! i have been a fair few other places to but still loads of places to see!


 

wow i maytravel the world one day i wud love to do a rep expidition though
amazon rainforest


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

id love to go there


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

gaz0123 said:


> what you got in the isle of wight


a big white rock and a light house:whistling2: sorry the isle of wight bored me sooooooooooooooo much.:whistling2:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> what you got in the isle of wight


 we have the largest colony of wall lizards in the uk, lots of different pretty ones (apparantly) ive never seen one but my friend saw loads in the summer when i couldnt go...gutted!!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

chamman said:


> a big white rock and a light house:whistling2: sorry the isle of wight bored me sooooooooooooooo much.:whistling2:


 try living here then :lol2::lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> we have the largest colony of wall lizards in the uk, lots of different pretty ones (apparantly) ive never seen one but my friend saw loads in the summer when i couldnt go...gutted!!


 
i wud love 2 c something like that it is pretty rare in the uk


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> wow i maytravel the world one day i wud love to do a rep expidition though
> amazon rainforest


me and the wife are hopefully going to Madagascar this year to see all the chameleons:2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ive had a sand lizard run across my foot in afield and i evan held a wild adder and it didnt stike or try and bite


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

debcot1 said:


> try living here then :lol2::lol2:


no thanks think i would have to kill myself:lol2:


----------



## George itjusthappened (Aug 26, 2008)

*...*

I dont have one but I think there awsome, lol


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

any way what is everones favorate type of iguana


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

gaz0123 said:


> any way what is everones favorate type of iguana


Fiji iguana


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> i wud love 2 c something like that it is pretty rare in the uk


 im gonna try again next summer, on a good day they are all out basking and dont run away!! they have made a special lizard wall for them now to help the colony which is where they live :2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah fiji's all the way


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

chamman said:


> me and the wife are hopefully going to Madagascar this year to see all the chameleons:2thumb:


 
SHOW OFF :lol2:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

chamman said:


> no thanks think i would have to kill myself:lol2:


 yeah, tennyson down is many a persons favourite place...a nice big drop onto the rocks :lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

im off now poeple il be back on tomoz keep the thread going as long as u can and try and get it to be sticky

cya all tomoz


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

george itjusthappened said:


> i dont have one but i think there awsome, lol


try rescuing 1 we are trying to minimize the iggy rescues


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

debcot1 said:


> yeah, tennyson down is many a persons favourite place...a nice big drop onto the rocks :lol2:


:lol2::lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> im off now poeple il be back on tomoz keep the thread going as long as u can and try and get it to be sticky
> 
> cya all tomoz


 
c ya m8


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

bye :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

gaz0123 said:


> im off now poeple il be back on tomoz keep the thread going as long as u can and try and get it to be sticky
> 
> cya all tomoz


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

soz my internet cut off how many people are going to rehome an iguana in need come on guys:whistling2:

u know u wanna: victory:


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

I am now a proud owner of an iggy, got her today, many thanks cooljules :no1: she is now fast asleep, and is sooooooooooo sweet :flrt:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> I am now a proud owner of an iggy, got her today, many thanks cooljules :no1: she is now fast asleep, and is sooooooooooo sweet :flrt:


 congrats :2thumb:

when shes settled you gotta get us them pics:lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> I am now a proud owner of an iggy, got her today, many thanks cooljules :no1: she is now fast asleep, and is sooooooooooo sweet :flrt:


WELL DONE ANY PICS M8:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> I am now a proud owner of an iggy, got her today, many thanks cooljules :no1: she is now fast asleep, and is sooooooooooo sweet :flrt:


yeah, lorna cried so much when you took it...it just wouldnt settle in the ig room with the others, and i couldnt afford the time to hand tame it...its a nice female


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

I will, did manage to get a couple of her earlier roming in my dining room, will have to get them up-loaded


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> I will, did manage to get a couple of her earlier roming in my dining room, will have to get them up-loaded


BRILLIANT ITS SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO I BET SHES A DIAMOND:flrt:


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> BRILLIANT ITS SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO I BET SHES A DIAMOND:flrt:


She is, have wanted one for ages, and yesterday my other half said i could get one :2thumb: so happy now, just need the burmese python and that will complete my collection....... well maybe.....:lol2: Have got my eye on a nice pair of beaded dragons too.....:flrt:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

nebbz said:


> mines apparently 2/3 years of age but not 100% as proper history is unknown
> 
> only history i know, is that she was in the pet store with her mate, and they threw her half a cabbage a day, and that was it. Nothing else, apparently she was nearly dead when they took her in, and got her back up to health!  stupid unknolageable people


 
it looks healthy enough and is about the same size as my 4 year old.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> She is, have wanted one for ages, and yesterday my other half said i could get one :2thumb: so happy now, just need the burmese python and that will complete my collection....... well maybe.....:lol2: Have got my eye on a nice pair of beaded dragons too.....:flrt:


 its an addiction once u have 1 u must have more :lol2::lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

THE IMPORTANT THING IS NEBBZ ITS IN UR GOOD HANDS NOW EH

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

cooljules said:


> yeah, lorna cried so much when you took it...it just wouldnt settle in the ig room with the others, and i couldnt afford the time to hand tame it...its a nice female


So sorry to hear that, i will keep in touch and let you know how she is doing, and will get some picts up asap


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

so r there any more iggy keepers im wandering or are all of them here hmmmmm:hmm:i wonder 

any rescues been made in the past maybey:2thumb:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

I own a rescue,
unsure of history but the person i got it off said it was kept in a parrot cage. She has a re-grown tail but shes v healthy 
Bit of a sh*tty attitude but its expected.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

thats good to no how many people are rescuing iguanas when i get my rescue breeding pair i wont breed them untill we can all get the iguana rehomoing sorted:2thumb::no1:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

oasis_reps said:


> I own a rescue,
> unsure of history but the person i got it off said it was kept in a parrot cage. She has a re-grown tail but shes v healthy
> Bit of a sh*tty attitude but its expected.


 
WELL DONE M8 :no1:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

just been giving a spare iggy viv im looking on the internet for iggy rescues if i find anything il give post the link

hope i can help rehoming 1 more iggy:no1:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

have you found one yet mate id love to rehome as many as i can :no1:

btw is anyone on here interedted in buying a kingsnake off me?


MODS PLZ MAKE THIS A STICKY IT IS A GR8 THREAD


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> have you found one yet mate id love to rehome as many as i can :no1:
> 
> btw is anyone on here interedted in buying a kingsnake off me?
> 
> ...


 
not yet m8 im hoping to get another male but a female is fine im looking for a rescue center in the northeast Washington-Houghton area do u know any


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

WE NEED TO CATCH FANGIO THE MODERATOR SEND HIM A PM OR SOMETHING: victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> have you found one yet mate id love to rehome as many as i can :no1:
> 
> Btw is anyone on here interedted in buying a kingsnake off me?
> 
> ...


 
im still interested in the king snake lol


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i dont no any 

you might be able to get it because im not sure if the other person is buying them but he offered 200 for the 2 of them and set-ups

do you no any mods


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> i dont no any
> 
> you might be able to get it because im not sure if the other person is buying them but he offered 200 for the 2 of them and set-ups
> 
> do you no any mods


 
il have a hunt arount lol


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

can you try and find one near colchester as wel please mate


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

PM HAS BEEN SENT TO FANGIO THE MODERATOR BUT HE IS OFF LINE AT THE MOMENT 
WILL WAIT AND C WHAT HAPPENS:no1:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> can you try and find one near colchester as wel please mate


NO PROBLEM IL HAVE A LITTLE LOOK: victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i hope it does become a stickt its always near the top anyway so they might aswell

and cheers mate hope there is one


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> i hope it does become a stickt its always near the top anyway so they might aswell
> 
> and cheers mate hope there is one


 
I KNOW THIS MIGHT SOUND DAFT BUT WHAT DAY IS IT 2 DAY: victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lol its sunday. why?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> lol its sunday. why?


just wandering m8 dont want to miss pay day got loads of bills to pay lol 

*Reptile Supplies and Reptile Care*


*...* C/O 6 Chesnut Way, Tiptree, *Colchester*, Essex, CO5 ONX *...* Proteus *Reptile* *Rescue* & Sanctuary. Dedicated to this welfare of captive *Reptiles* nationwide. *...*
www.*petsparade.co.uk*/*reptiles* 

check this out m8 they rehome reptiles and snakes and lizards:mf_dribble:

i dont have anything like that up my way


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> just wandering m8 dont want to miss pay day got loads of bills to pay lol
> 
> *Reptile Supplies and Reptile Care*
> 
> ...


ignore the reptile supplies at the top though lol


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

nice one cheers mate il go check them out soon and see if i can rehome any of them


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

lol GOOD LUCK : victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

were is everyone today its only me and you talking.
have you heard from the mod yet?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

*Poor iggy*

I MAY HAVE FOUND A SMART LITTLE CHAP











HE LOOKS LIKE HE IS NEED OF HELP 
THE POOR LITTLE BUGGA WHAT THE HELL COULD HAVE DONE THAT
IT BREAKS MY HEART


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> I MAY HAVE FOUND A SMART LITTLE CHAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

reptarexpert said:


>


 
damn it my pic wont come up 
it is a really badly scarred and injured iggy which i reckon i can save 
poor thing

soz m8 i havent herd from the moderator yet il let u know as soon as i do


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

there was a vid on youtube of a man who puches his iguana in the face and kicks it and shouts in its ear and now he got it took off him and banned from youtube he is a c:censor:t


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive just also had word that i can bring my spider home on tuesday ive just moved and it was staying with my aunty in newcastle 
its a chilean rose i called it big momma lol


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

arr soz lol im arachniphobic lol


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> there was a vid on youtube of a man who puches his iguana in the face and kicks it and shouts in its ear and now he got it took off him and banned from youtube he is a c:censor:t


THE EVIL :censor: I NERLY TYPED OUT THE WRONG THING THERE I WUD HAVE BOUNCED HIM ALL OVER HIS OWN HOUSE IF I WAS THERE AND THEN DROVE HIM OFF THE TOP OF A CLIFF


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

or make him drink cement then push him into the bottum of the sea.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> arr soz lol im arachniphobic lol


LOL I NEVER HANDLE HER SHES JUST FOR DISPLAY SHE IS LOVELY
BUT I RESPECT PEOPLE FOR FEARING SPIDERS AS THERE ARE SOME SPICIES I WONT GO NEAR LIKE THE GOLIATH
AND AFRICAN SPICIES:lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> or make him drink cement then push him into the bottum of the sea.


 
I LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT ONE :lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

are you keepin it in a exo terra tank my mate has got 3 turantulas but not sure what types


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lot that my fav too lol


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> are you keepin it in a exo terra tank my mate has got 3 turantulas but not sure what types


YEP I AM I HAVE HANDLED HER WHEN SHE ESCAPED FROM HER OTHER TANK ONCE AS I HAD TO AND SHE NEVER BIT ME BUT I STILL DONT LIKE THE IDEA OF HANDLING HER AS THEY CAN JUST TAKE YOU BYU SURPRISE THE EXO TERRA VIVS ARE EXCELLENT IVE NEVER HAD AN ESCAPE WITH ONE YET

JUST GONNA MAKE A CUPPA M8 BK IN A MO:no1:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lucky you io ran out of tea bags lol


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

LMAO IM BK:lol2::lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lol im off now goin out il be back on about 8 cya later


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

SO DO YA NOT WORK ON THE WEEK ENDS M8:lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

reptarexpert said:


> so do ya not work on the week ends m8:lol2:


 shut up shaun he dose work expirience


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

C ya mate c ya at 8


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lol im 15 so i dont work yet cant wait to work in zoo cya later


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

ONE OF MY IGGYS HAS JUST HISSED AT ME BUT IT SOUNDED LIKE A GROWL HAS ANY1 ELSE HAD THIS BEFORE LOL:no1:

ITS THE FIRST TIME HE HAS DONE IT


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

STILL W8TING 4 FANGIO TO GET BK TO ME IL C YA ALL AT 8 :lol2:

GIVE US SUM PICS OF UR WONDERFUL IGGYS:flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

heyy im back has he replyed yet??


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

nar m8 im wanderin wether hes gonna be on at all 2 day lol
but definately asked him


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i own a female iggy she was a rescue i took in 4 years ago shes an absolute star too...have rehomed 2 more since then ..if i had room i would have em all:flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

hope it does become a sticky hows the iggy


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

tina b said:


> i own a female iggy she was a rescue i took in 4 years ago shes an absolute star too...have rehomed 2 more since then ..if i had room i would have em all:flrt:


 excellent well done for the rescue got any pics hun


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yay another rescue owner:notworthy: we need more of us


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> hope it does become a sticky hows the iggy


 
so do i its 1 of the best threads ive seen on here well done for starting it iggys are my favorite: victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

same this is the first thread about iggys i have actually seen tbh

plz maake it a sticky iggy owners will find it gr8 to tlk to other iggy oweners


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> yay another rescue owner:notworthy: we need more of us


 
the more the better m8 im picking up the poor little chap on wednesday after il try to get sum pics for us 
poor little guy is in a right state a few trips to the vets and proper care and il have it bk on its feet: victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> same this is the first thread about iggys i have actually seen tbh
> 
> plz maake it a sticky iggy owners will find it gr8 to tlk to other iggy oweners


 
did ya check out that rescue site: victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

gr8 if it was with the rspca they would just put it to sleep


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> the more the better m8 im picking up the poor little chap on wednesday after il try to get sum pics for us
> poor little guy is in a right state a few trips to the vets and proper care and il have it bk on its feet: victory:


 
also weve been uped to forum citizen just from this thread


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

havnt had chance yet m8 been with gf all day (u no what girls are like lol)


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

all the pages on this thread we done lol go us:no1:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> gr8 if it was with the rspca they would just put it to sleep


 
i know m8 ive had bad dealings with them before i took in 3 cats which they turned there backs on had to break into the house to do it mind

i told the police the house was empty they escorted me to the house smashed the window and i rescued all the cats 

RSPCA said they cant do anything about it i mentioned this on a previouse thread

it is very sad 
but the cats are all good here there in a loving home


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> all the pages on this thread we done lol go us:no1:


 
woo hooo:no1:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

the rspca have all this money but dont do anythin to help animals especialy reptiles


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> the rspca have all this money but dont do anythin to help animals especialy reptiles


 
depends which area people forget that the rspca run on a charity and arnt goverment based but even so they are a rescue and i donated money to them for years ontil that happned i stopped doing it since 
and i will never again ontil they actually get off there :censor: and do something??


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

im not gonna pay them to turn there backs on animals which is what happned:devil:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i used to love the rspca but on part of it it says not to keep reptiles as they will almost certainly attack you and can kill you easlily they dont no nothing about them


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

i know i said i never wanted her i meant i never intended on owning her.
i got razor because an apprentice i had working with me threatend to let her loose so i took her in so i rescued her. and her is a quick piccy of the slut i call razor lol.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

but never mind we all know that there are good hearted people on this forum which will help an animal in need even if rescue centers turn them down :no1:

PARTICULARLY IGGYS COME ON EVERYONE YOU ALL SAY YOU WANT ONE 
GO AND RESCUE ONE 
THEY ALL NEED GOOD HOMES: victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

:O you shouldnt say that about iguanas il take it off ya if you dont want it :whistling2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> i know i said i never wanted her i meant i never intended on owning her.
> i got razor because an apprentice i had working with me threatend to let her loose so i took her in so i rescued her. and her is a quick piccy of the slut i call razor lol.


 WOW WHAT A HANDSOME CHAP HE LOOKS GREAT:flrt::flrt:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

WELL DONE FOR TAKING HER IN HE IS A TOPPER 
: victory:

AT LEAST YOU HAD THE DECENCY TO LOOK AFTER IT SOME PEOPLE JUST SAY AWW WELL THERE REPTILES THEY CAN LIVE ON THERE OWN IN THE WILD IT IS TRUE WHEN THEY ARE IN THERE OWN COUNTRIES: victory:

WELL DONE M8


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ino like in the everglades they had no burmese pytohns for obv reasons but people got them realised how big they got and illegaly left them to fend for themselvs now there are loads there


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

I KNOW IT IS SUCH A SHAME IT DAMN ANNOYS ME TO:banghead:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ino all they have to do is ask me and i would kick my sis out of her room and they could have it:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> ino all they have to do is ask me and i would kick my sis out of her room and they could have it:whistling2::lol2:


 LMAO:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

LET HER FEND FOR HER SELF EH LOL SHES FROM THIS COUNTRY


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

lol cant wait for my own place :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## wulfrun (Jun 1, 2008)

I have 2 spiney tailed iguanas


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

great you got any pictures mate


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

YOU WILL BE WAITING A LONG TIME IVE BEEN REGISTRED FOR MY OWN PLACE FOR TWO YEARS AND IM STILL WAITING AT THE MOMENT I NEED A FULL TIME JOB TO BUY AND RESCUE LOVELY REPS:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

wulfrun said:


> I have 2 spiney tailed iguanas


 
CHRIST YOU HAVE A BIG COLLECTION DONT YOU LOL:lol2:
I LIKE UR STYLE M8 :flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah lucky him thats y i want my own place


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

BLOODY HELL IVE GOT ALOT OF REPS BUT YOU COULD OPEN YOUR OWN SHOP WITH ALL OF THOSE:lol2:

SOME OF US ARE QUITE LUCKY EH??


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

peeps i gtg gotta let sis on comp il be bac about 9 cya then


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

NO BOTHER M8:2thumb:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

lol not sure if razor is a boy or girl i assume she is a girl as the males i have seen have better looking heads and i call her my slut because i am scared sh!tless of her i have never known anything to be so viscious in all my life lol i know she wasnot properly looked after but why take it out on me lol.
last time she escaped i spent two days on the sofa as was scared not to be awake in the room lol it's pure evil i tell ya lol.
but this is why i love her. and i nk longer need to wear gloves to put the food and water in her viv so i think she has been reading the bible or i am doing something right.:whistling2::devil:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> excellent well done for the rescue got any pics hun


 
heres phoebe the first one 








and molly the second one


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> lol not sure if razor is a boy or girl i assume she is a girl as the males i have seen have better looking heads and i call her my slut because i am scared sh!tless of her i have never known anything to be so viscious in all my life lol i know she wasnot properly looked after but why take it out on me lol.
> last time she escaped i spent two days on the sofa as was scared not to be awake in the room lol it's pure evil i tell ya lol.
> but this is why i love her. and i nk longer need to wear gloves to put the food and water in her viv so i think she has been reading the bible or i am doing something right.:whistling2::devil:


:no1:i beleive a bond of trust can be regained but the animals themselves will never forget there past expirience
i think you must be doing something right m8
but from her bad expirience maybey she is still recovering and slowly only beginning to gain a bond of trust with you??

SHE IS A STUNNER THOUGH I WOULDNT MIND HER :whistling2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

tina b said:


> heres phoebe the first one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AWWWW WOW DEFINATELY A FEMALE I BET SHES IN GOOD HANDS NOW WELL DONE HUN VERY WELL DONE INDEED 
I LOVE HER TO PEICES:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> AWWWW WOW DEFINATELY A FEMALE I BET SHES IN GOOD HANDS NOW WELL DONE HUN VERY WELL DONE INDEED
> I LOVE HER TO PEICES:flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
yup both are def females i passed the male onto my brother as he wouldnt leave these alone an i wouldnt dream of breeding them so even more can grow up to be disowned..


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> :no1:i beleive a bond of trust can be regained but the animals themselves will never forget there past expirience
> i think you must be doing something right m8
> but from her bad expirience maybey she is still recovering and slowly only beginning to gain a bond of trust with you??
> 
> SHE IS A STUNNER THOUGH I WOULDNT MIND HER :whistling2:


there are a couple of tick boxes to make me part with her.
1 she will be loved 100% and treated as a pet.
2 you swap her for a tegu
3 i can visit 
i could of got rid of her 100x over by now but not all my boxes get ticked lol


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

im getting a beautifull male fijian iggy soon...not quite as big as a green iggy but the same famiy!!! used to have a male green iggy but he was re homed to a freind due to a planned move of country for me and my pther half ...which is now not happening...but my friend still has him as he is in good hands. :2thumb:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

tina b said:


> yup both are def females i passed the male onto my brother as he wouldnt leave these alone an i wouldnt dream of breeding them so even more can grow up to be disowned..


VERY GOOD CALL HUN I LIKE YOUR STYLE VERY MUCH ONLY WHEN WE HAVE MINIMIZED THE GREEN IGGYS RESCUE SCHEME TO 0 SHOULD WE CONSIDER BREEDING THEM I LIKE YOU VERY MUCH: victory:

NOT MANY PEOPLE UNDERSTAND


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cacoonkitty said:


> im getting a beautifull male fijian iggy soon...not quite as big as a green iggy but the same famiy!!! Used to have a male green iggy but he was re homed to a freind due to a planned move of country for me and my pther half ...which is now not happening...but my friend still has him as he is in good hands. :2thumb:


 
try to see if any need rehoming first you would be amazed but the cost of a fiji is a little expensive to just abandon lol


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> there are a couple of tick boxes to make me part with her.
> 1 she will be loved 100% and treated as a pet.
> 2 you swap her for a tegu
> 3 i can visit
> i could of got rid of her 100x over by now but not all my boxes get ticked lol


 
I CAN APPLY WITH ALL OF THOSE NEEDS EXCEPT FOR THE TEGU SWAP LOL:flrt::flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

hey everyone im bac what i miss


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

GO BK AND CHECK YA LAZY BUGGA :lol2::lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

just have lol

love molly and pheobie* there sweet


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> I CAN APPLY WITH ALL OF THOSE NEEDS EXCEPT FOR THE TEGU SWAP LOL:flrt::flrt:


i always wanted a tegu and thats what i would have now if i had not resucued razor plus all the stuff i just got razor will do for a young tegu.
and if young enough to become as tame as achillies my water dragon it's signed sealed deal. but the person will have to love her most important of all even if some one said right i have a tegu and you can visit and i find her stuck in a viv end of the deal would be over.:whip:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> i always wanted a tegu and thats what i would have now if i had not resucued razor plus all the stuff i just got razor will do for a young tegu.
> and if young enough to become as tame as achillies my water dragon it's signed sealed deal. but the person will have to love her most important of all even if some one said right i have a tegu and you can visit and i find her stuck in a viv end of the deal would be over.:whip:


 
GOOD CALL M8 GOOD CALL I THINK IN THE END IF SHE HAS SHOWN GOOD SIGNS ON IMPROVEMENT SHE HAS STARTED TO TRUST YOU I WOULD KEEP HER SHE IS A TOPPER : victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> just have lol
> 
> love molly and pheobie* there sweet


 
YEH THEY ARE NICE ARNT THEY : victory::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

hope my two that im getting setle down nicly il see if i can get a pic f them: victory:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

but not a biggy she has the walk but notthe size lol but she is good looking (strange that for the first time in my life i want a BIG girl) :lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> hope my two that im getting setle down nicly il see if i can get a pic f them: victory:


 
NICE 1 GOOD LUCK WHEN YOU GET THEM:flrt::flrt::flrt:
AND I LOOK FORWARD TO THE PICS


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Rencey said:


> but not a biggy she has the walk but notthe size lol but she is good looking (strange that for the first time in my life i want a BIG girl) :lol2:


 BIG GIRLS U ARE BEAUTIFUUUULL
(MIKA):lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

WHERE THE HELL IS FANGIO GAZ WHY DONT U TRY PMING HIM ASWELL LOL: victory:
WE MAY GET A BETTER CHANCE WITH BOTH OF US ASKING


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i sent a message to the person im gettin them off just gotta wait for him to come online


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

callme shallow but only in the reptile world i aint exactly mr universe so i like human ladies smaller than me and reptillian ladies BIG:Na_Na_Na_Na::devil::2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

il pm him now comeone everyone pm fangio about making this thread a sticky :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> il pm him now comeone everyone pm fangio about making this thread a sticky :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 IVE JUST HAD THIS BK M8 


Hiya,

Sorry but "who owns an iggy" just doen't meet the criteria in my book. Also a lot of the mods feel like there's too many stickies clogging up the threads already tbh.

Anything being stickied now would have to be some kind of fantastical in-depth work covering in great detail a general lizard subject. Not just "who owns an ig" - "I do".

Frankly there's too many species of lizards to be doing that with each one.

regards,

Matt

regards,

Matt


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

as gaz knows i am considering finding freya another home as i cant keep all my rescues. i will only rehome her if the person who comes along can offer her more than i can. 
i had a call today from someone who also has another rescued iguana who lives in the house so the viv isnt in use. only thing that concerns me is that theirs is a male, mines supposed to be female and i do not want her being bred. anyway the guy is coming round on friday to meet freya so we will take things from there. and he only lives 15 mins away so i will still get to see her :2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

thats gr8 to hear she is finaly getting a new home just wish i could of gave her it but im gettin 2 more:2thumb:

wuu2 then 

i pm'ed him aswell


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> as gaz knows i am considering finding freya another home as i cant keep all my rescues. i will only rehome her if the person who comes along can offer her more than i can.
> i had a call today from someone who also has another rescued iguana who lives in the house so the viv isnt in use. only thing that concerns me is that theirs is a male, mines supposed to be female and i do not want her being bred. anyway the guy is coming round on friday to meet freya so we will take things from there. and he only lives 15 mins away so i will still get to see her :2thumb:


 
AWWW NEVER MIND YOU HAVE DONE UR BEST M8 BUT WE CANT KEEP EVERYTHING FOREVER 

BEST OF LUCK FOR THE FUTURE THOUGH: victory:
AND SPREAD THE WORD TO REHOME IGGYS


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> thats gr8 to hear she is finaly getting a new home just wish i could of gave her it but im gettin 2 more:2thumb:


 yay, when you getting them?
i kinda feel bad that she might be going but i just want whats best for her!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> thats gr8 to hear she is finaly getting a new home just wish i could of gave her it but im gettin 2 more:2thumb:
> 
> wuu2 then
> 
> i pm'ed him aswell


 
HE SAID NO IF U READ BK A LITTLE BIT M8 IT WAS WORTH A TRY THOUGH: victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

on friday im doing an assembly in a jnr school:2thumb: and im goig to advertise some shops like the reptile day at betta aqutics and that reptiles are mistreated and loads need rehoming:2thumb:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> AWWW NEVER MIND YOU HAVE DONE UR BEST M8 BUT WE CANT KEEP EVERYTHING FOREVER
> 
> BEST OF LUCK FOR THE FUTURE THOUGH: victory:
> AND SPREAD THE WORD TO REHOME IGGYS


 its probably going to be hardest thing ive ever had to do, i just hope its the right decision. i would hate for her to keep being passed around. serious vetting will be done!!:lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> on friday im doing an assembly in a jnr school:2thumb: and im goig to advertise some shops like the reptile day at betta aqutics and that reptiles are mistreated and loads need rehoming:2thumb:


 
WELL DONE SPREAD THE MESSAGE MY FRIEND SPREAD THE MESSAGE:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> its probably going to be hardest thing ive ever had to do, i just hope its the right decision. i would hate for her to keep being passed around. serious vetting will be done!!:lol2:


 
I KNOW REHOMING IS SOMETIMES A REWARDING THING TO DO BUT SOMETIMES IT IS A VERY HARD THING 

AT LEAST YOU ARE ABLE TO STILL VISIT THOUGH: victory:: victory:: victory:
WELL DONE FOR DOING THE RIGHT THING
I RESPECT YOU FOR THAT:no1:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

im only too happy to spread the word im calliong di's reptile center cause she has lots of iggys needing homes from adults to babys:2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> I KNOW REHOMING IS SOMETIMES A REWARDING THING TO DO BUT SOMETIMES IT IS A VERY HARD THING
> 
> AT LEAST YOU ARE ABLE TO STILL VISIT THOUGH: victory:: victory:: victory:
> WELL DONE FOR DOING THE RIGHT THING
> I RESPECT YOU FOR THAT:no1:


whats with all caps lock....why not wrote normally


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> im only too happy to spread the word im calliong di's reptile center cause she has lots of iggys needing homes from adults to babys:2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1:


 
GET ME A COUPLE :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> whats with all caps lock....why not wrote normally


 
MY CAPS KEY IS BROCKEN FOR NOW SO I CANT TYPE NORMALLY :lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i will give tyou the number tomoz to phone about them they are in colchester tho but i cant wait to get as many as i can cope with:2thumb:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

CHEERS M8 I WILL HELP OUT TO THE BEST OF MY ABILITY POOR THINGS: victory:: victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

SO WHAT DOSE EVERYONE FEED THERE IGGYS: victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

the only thing is that she normally wants a high donatin i had to give a donation of £70 for a baby royal


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i variy my iguanas diet with greens and veg and things like that i also got told they love tortoise pellets so i got some and he/she loes em all u gotta do is put the pellets in water for 5 mins them put calci powder on and jus try and stop it eating them


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> the only thing is that she normally wants a high donatin i had to give a donation of £70 for a baby royal


 
I AM A LITTLE SKINT AT THE MOMENT IF I SPENT MONEY WITHIN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS ALL MY REPS WOULD STARVE TO DEATH 
I COULDNT DO THAT I DONT MIND PAYING RESCUE FEES 
BUT I JUST CANT MANAGE AT THE MOMENT NOT TO MENTION IVE STILL VET BILLS TO PAY OFF :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> SO WHAT DOSE EVERYONE FEED THERE IGGYS: victory:


pinkys, morios, adult locusts, egg's, pappaya, strawberries, but she is partial to finger on the odd occaision.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> MY CAPS KEY IS BROCKEN FOR NOW SO I CANT TYPE NORMALLY :lol2:


and im the king of albania.....


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> i variy my iguanas diet with greens and veg and things like that i also got told they love tortoise pellets so i got some and he/she loes em all u gotta do is put the pellets in water for 5 mins them put calci powder on and jus try and stop it eating them


 
will they eat tortoise pellets is it good for them????
i use many vitamin powders mind PHOSPHOURUS CALCI POWDER


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Rencey said:


> pinkys, morios, adult locusts, egg's, pappaya, strawberries, but she is partial to finger on the odd occaision.


some of the worst stuff in the world there....


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

rencey said:


> pinkys, morios, adult locusts, egg's, pappaya, strawberries, but she is partial to finger on the odd occaision.


 
a good scource of protein there


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

rencey said:


> pinkys, morios, adult locusts, egg's, pappaya, strawberries, but she is partial to finger on the odd occaision.


stop. !! Dont feed your iggy insects or pinkies they are stict herbivorse it will only live for about 5 years on insects and rodents that is reli bad get it on fruit and veg!!!!!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

reptarexpert said:


> a good scource of protein there


 its not for a green iggy if you read a little further back


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> stop. !! Dont feed your iggy insects or pinkies they are stict herbivorse it will only live for about 5 years on insects and rodents that is reli bad get it on fruit and veg!!!!!


she is a mexican spiney tail they are primarilt carnivorous unlike the green iggy mate


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah the pellets are just veg that is stap[le (can eat loads of) so good for them unlike insects


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

oh right soz thought u were on about a green


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

I FEED MINE ON ALL KINDS OF FRUIT AND VEG ROCKET BEING THERE FAVORITES AND YODAS FAVORITE FRUIT IS RASBERRIES
THE FEMALES DONT REALLY HAVE FAVORITES THEY JUST C FOOD AND EAT IT:lol2:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> stop. !! Dont feed your iggy insects or pinkies they are stict herbivorse it will only live for about 5 years on insects and rodents that is reli bad get it on fruit and veg!!!!!


you trying to kill my lady lol not me lol easy mistake son


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> yeah the pellets are just veg that is stap[le (can eat loads of) so good for them unlike insects


 
il give them a go of it and c if they like it cheers m8


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

no probz hope your iggy likes em mine loves em


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

it is an easy mistake because many people think the green iguana is the only kind of iguana lol: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> it is an easy mistake because many people think the green iguana is the only kind of iguana lol: victory:


i dont


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah lol might be gettin some of di soon as


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> it is an easy mistake because many people think the green iguana is the only kind of iguana lol: victory:


same as me till i met razor then i see a fiji then a picture of the blue then see a red and today see a picture of a marine iguana the things are like sand they gey everywhere lol:devil:


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

i had a lovelly female , she was a resque and was an amazing lizard .she unfortunatlly passed away 6months ago poor lass ( vet said she was an old one though she thought she was atleast 16?) i had her for 8 years and she was 4foot plus then..

miss her badly ..........


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

aww poor you i hope my igys live that long will you be gettin another one


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

lennon said:


> i had a lovelly female , she was a resque and was an amazing lizard .she unfortunatlly passed away 6months ago poor lass ( vet said she was an old one though she thought she was atleast 16?) i had her for 8 years and she was 4foot plus then..
> 
> Miss her badly ..........


 
awwwwww im so sorry to hear that id dread to think if one of mine died


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

this might sound pathetic but when my ratsnake died i cried for 2 days and still think about him


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN M8 I LOST MY FIRST CORN SNAKE A FEW DAYS AGO I HAD HER FOR 4 YEARS SINCE SHE WAS A BABY AND I AM ABSALUTELY GUTTED IT NERLY PUT ME OFF THE HOBBY AND RESCUE SERVICE BUT WHEN YOU RESCUE YOU MUST EXPECT THE WORST AS WELL AS THE BEST: victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah. the person i bought the ratsnake off said it was young and healthy when i took it to the vet for a check over he said it was about 15 years old nd had 5 sists it died 3 days before it was due sugery


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> yeah. the person i bought the ratsnake off said it was young and healthy when i took it to the vet for a check over he said it was about 15 years old nd had 5 sists it died 3 days before it was due sugery


 
AWWWW the poor little thing well never mind you must keep yourself going to help reptiles that is the way i look at it (try to help them and not neglect them): victory: is my motto


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN M8 I LOST MY FIRST CORN SNAKE A FEW DAYS AGO I HAD HER FOR 4 YEARS SINCE SHE WAS A BABY AND I AM ABSALUTELY GUTTED IT NERLY PUT ME OFF THE HOBBY AND RESCUE SERVICE BUT WHEN YOU RESCUE YOU MUST EXPECT THE WORST AS WELL AS THE BEST: victory:


i was going to make some comments, but as your shouting, i cant be bothered to read posts like that, its anoying


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ditto. when i got over it i the rescue python and dicied i would take rescue animals to give them the best of life they can get till there end


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

God he isnty shouting his keyboard is messed up


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i was going to make some comments, but as your shouting, i cant be bothered to read posts like that, its anoying


you know if your not here for a friendly conversation why dont you buzz off:devil:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> God he isnty shouting his keyboard is messed up


 
ive just sorted it m8 lol


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> you know if your not here for a friendly conversation why dont you buzz off:devil:


its a forum...public, and everyone else doesnt post in caps


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

so how many spicies of iguana is there m8 i know we have the rino, helmeted, and green iggys but is there any more 
oops :blush: the galapagos iguanas too


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

kool ill see you all tomoz gotta go feed my kingsnakes boa python etc and make some calls cya tomoz:cheers::cheers:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

fiji cya tomoz

oh and desart


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> so how many spicies of iguana is there m8 i know we have the rino, helmeted, and green iggys but is there any more
> oops :blush: the galapagos iguanas too


Iguana or iguanudae?


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


> its a forum...public, and everyone else doesnt post in caps


 does it really matter?


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah it aint nice especially when you have lived with them for so long..it wasnt a nice story or thought about how she went,i think that was the worst thing but she was an old lass and had a good life with me .

she was quiet a character , she would chase you around the room when she was p:censor: of and would sit on you for hours when she wanted some loving ..


na id never get another after her they are like dogs..need so much of you being their it wouldnt be fare for me to have another ,i work alot and not much time for a younge one ...maybe in a few years not now though


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> fiji cya tomoz
> 
> oh and desart


 
c ya m8: victory: and good luck dont 4 get the pics


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> does it really matter?


yes..


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

lennon said:


> yeah it aint nice especially when you have lived with them for so long..it wasnt a nice story or thought about how she went,i think that was the worst thing but she was an old lass and had a good life with me .
> 
> she was quiet a character , she would chase you around the room when she was p:censor: of and would sit on you for hours when she wanted some loving ..
> 
> ...


 
oh she sounded like a good 1 such a shame m8 
i hope if you ever get another one it will be a rescue 
thanks for your input though and sharing that with us: victory:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


> yes..


 get over it mate, theres more important things to worry about than caps lock:lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> get over it mate, theres more important things to worry about than caps lock:lol2:


no, because its harder to read, esp for people with dyslexia....like me so dont tell me to get over it.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> get over it mate, theres more important things to worry about than caps lock:lol2:


THANKYOU: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> THANKYOU: victory:


and just proved what a idiot you are


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> THANKYOU: victory:


 theres always one!! :lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

now then could we get back to iggys please befor a moderator blocks the thread

Gaz would be really happy with that now wouldnt he???

any got any pics they would like to share 
or tell us of past expiriences of iggs: victory:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i feed my iggy a different mix of fruit and verg everyday. usually 3 to 4 sorts in one meal. the usuals i feed are curly kale, spring greens, dandelion greens, runner beans, sugar snap peas, cauliflower stalks and leaves. she also has carrots, swede, apple, pear which she leaves untill last. i have given her a couple of locusts which she goes mad for but they dont digest properly so they obviously arent good for her.
so i think she has a good diet (obviously supplemented by the way):lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)




----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

What the hell happned there?????


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


>


 oooh, what happened to the top one? are they both rescues?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> i feed my iggy a different mix of fruit and verg everyday. usually 3 to 4 sorts in one meal. the usuals i feed are curly kale, spring greens, dandelion greens, runner beans, sugar snap peas, cauliflower stalks and leaves. she also has carrots, swede, apple, pear which she leaves untill last. i have given her a couple of locusts which she goes mad for but they dont digest properly so they obviously arent good for her.
> so i think she has a good diet (obviously supplemented by the way):lol2:


very good diet except for the locusts but hey you live and learn


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> oooh, what happened to the top one? are they both rescues?


nothing wrong in the foto of the top one, the black spots? nowt just on the foto.
13 years male 
10 years ago female
both rescued. i have rescued igs for 13 years


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> very good diet except for the locusts but hey you live and learn


 that was when i first got her. god they make their s**t stink!!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


> nothing wrong in the foto of the top one, the black spots? nowt just on the foto.
> 13 years male
> 10 years ago female
> both rescued. i have rescued igs for 13 years


 the tail on the top one looked a bit thats all, i think it must just be where his spines are missing.: victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> that was when i first got her. god they make their s**t stink!!


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: dont i know it m8 lol


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> the tail on the top one looked a bit thats all, i think it must just be where his spines are missing.: victory:


no hes always been like that, had 8???? Igs and all look a bit diff from each other


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


> no hes always been like that, had 8???? Igs and all look a bit diff from each other


 cool, my igg is pretty battered, i suppose alot of rescues are. im suprised mine hasnt lost her tail as she whips so much.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> cool, my igg is pretty battered, i suppose alot of rescues are. im suprised mine hasnt lost her tail as she whips so much.


:lol2::lol2::lol2: yep they have a nasty whip lol


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: yep they have a nasty whip lol


 shes starting to let me stroke her tail when i spray her now, im like... ha ha im touching you and your letting me. such small acheivements are huge with iggs!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> shes starting to let me stroke her tail when i spray her now, im like... ha ha im touching you and your letting me. such small acheivements are huge with iggs!


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:

show them iggys whos boss lol


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

she REALLY hates being picked up with gloves but while shes lunging, biting and whiping i just go ahead and do it, sometimes its really hard though. i dont pick her up alot as it does stress her but last time i did my boyfriend ran out of the room and hid behind the door and his mate jumped on the worktop and put his feet up :lol2::lol2:
i thought i was supposed to be the girl but theres 2 men hiding from a lizard scared shitless!!:lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> she REALLY hates being picked up with gloves but while shes lunging, biting and whiping i just go ahead and do it, sometimes its really hard though. i dont pick her up alot as it does stress her but last time i did my boyfriend ran out of the room and hid behind the door and his mate jumped on the worktop and put his feet up :lol2::lol2:
> i thought i was supposed to be the girl but theres 2 men hiding from a lizard scared shitless!!:lol2:


 
omg it just goes to show that the females can wear the trousers in a relationship my girlfriend dominates me lol:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> omg it just goes to show that the females can wear the trousers in a relationship my girlfriend dominates me lol:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 oh definatly!! we have to rule subtley so the men think theyre in charge, but we all know theyre not :lol2:
he really does hate my passion for all things scaley bless him. i just cant help it, i love them :flrt::flrt:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> oh definatly!! we have to rule subtley so the men think theyre in charge, but we all know theyre not :lol2:
> he really does hate my passion for all things scaley bless him. i just cant help it, i love them :flrt::flrt:


 
BELEIVE ME I KNOW IM NOT IN CHARGE THE LAST TIME I ARGUED ABOUT ONE OF THE BILLS SHE CHUCKED THE IRON AT ME LOL 

LUCKY IT MISSED BUT I LOVE HER TO PEICES ITS ONLY THE SNAKES THAT STOP HER GOING THE LITTLE BIT FURTHER LOL:lol2::lol2:

I LIKE UR STYLE THO DEBCOT1


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

so what other animals do you have???:no1:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i must be doing something right weve been together nearly 8 years!! he does keep telling me though that if one more reptile comes in the house hes packing his suitcase....yeah right!!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> i must be doing something right weve been together nearly 8 years!! he does keep telling me though that if one more reptile comes in the house hes packing his suitcase....yeah right!!


 
LMAO MY LASS KEEPS SAYING THAT BUT ITS WHAT SHE WAS IN FOR WHEN SHE MET ME AND SHE IS STILL WITH ME LYING ON (MY BED) NOW :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> i must be doing something right weve been together nearly 8 years!! he does keep telling me though that if one more reptile comes in the house hes packing his suitcase....yeah right!!


 
you have a lovely little collection there i bet there all little stunners


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

I have 4 iguanas, but only one green iguana.!
She loves me, but hates my partner, and anyone else :devil:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

hubert_cumberdale said:


> I have 4 iguanas, but only one green iguana.!
> She loves me, but hates my partner, and anyone else :devil:


 
EXCELLENT DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE LITTLE STARS: victory:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> LMAO MY LASS KEEPS SAYING THAT BUT ITS WHAT SHE WAS IN FOR WHEN SHE MET ME AND SHE IS STILL WITH ME LYING ON (MY BED) NOW :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 love eh!! isnt it wonderful :lol2:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

hubert_cumberdale said:


> I have 4 iguanas, but only one green iguana.!
> She loves me, but hates my partner, and anyone else :devil:


 i just want mine to love someone....anyone!!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> love eh!! isnt it wonderful :lol2:


 lol :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry my internet cut out for some strange reason lol
any more pics of iggys :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> i just want mine to love someone....anyone!!


 
it dose love you it just has a funny way of showing it :lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

im gonna type up an in depth care sheet 2 moz for this thread
for the good of the iggy community lol

C YA ALL L8R


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

The first order of business in selecting an iguana is to avoid being buffaloed by exotic names for what is essentially the same animal unless you are looking at an entirely different species such as a Desert iguana (genus Dipsosaurus) or a rhinoceros iguana (genus cyclura) a green iguana is a green iguana and is known in Latin as (iguana iguana) they can come from Mexico, central America or South America and the physical variations often exhibited from specimen to specimen and can sometimes be attributed to where each individual came from with the current increase in captive breeding the possibility exists that breeders will develop unique colour variations but for now in some instances the jazzy colours which can some times cost you twice or sometimes three times as much the fact is that the iguana will loose that colour as age passes by.

When selecting a juvenile iguana common sense would tell you to look for a calm attractable little guy one who will tolerate being picked up or held without making a fuss unfortunately in this instance common sense will prove you to be wrong?

They see themselves as meat everything wants to eat them and a good healthy specimen will do all in its power to escape you,
They will do anything to avoid you running scratching tail whipping 

Look carefully and think carefully before you buy an iguana they may look cute and tiny in the store but will grow massively big within the next 2-3 years

The iguana should be ready and alert,
Try to avoid you when handling,
Its body should be plump and its outside appearance should be clean ( eyes no discharge or woo zing coming from the mouth)
It should carry no injuries and have a good clean environment clean water and such)
If you are thinking of getting a much older specimen try to find your local rescue centre and make enquiries or buy him/her of an experienced dealer who knows what they are doing and can advise you on what to do should a problem ever arise?

Rescuing iguanas is a long run your iggy may have been mistreated at some point and be aggressive or he may be calm and friendly, depending you can expect not to see the iguana in good nick!! It may have broken toes and flattened spikes but don’t let this put you off he will still make a good buddy

Think carefully before purchasing your iguana !!!!!!: victory:

Good luck there is still more to come


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

u alive gaz 
:lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

cooljules said:


>


 
y do they have burns on them and why try and cover it u saying its on the photo tat is sick lying about it i it has a burn tell us how


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

thats my thoughts exacly it is cruel and vile
makes me want to be sick:devil:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

are they the green iggs cause they dont look it


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

my care sheet says that you should not just go and buy one and that beginers or novice's shouldnt evan think of buying them


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

yep they are the poor things for all we know they could still be like that or my worst fears could be realiy if you know what i mean???


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> my care sheet says that you should not just go and buy one and that beginers or novice's shouldnt evan think of buying them


 
VERY VERY TRUE THEY ARE NOT A BEGINNER LIZARD
START WITH AN ANOLE OR SOMETHING:lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

and he says he rescues iguanas. they need rescuing from him


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

im still working on the care sheet in depth to try and make this thread a sticky could take a few days though loads of research and my personal expirience is going into this??: victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

good im writing up a feeding list for the iguana with the odd treat now and them il post it up soon and include what are staple food, occasonal etc il pm the number for di's reptile center in a min:2thumb::no1:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> y do they have burns on them and why try and cover it u saying its on the photo tat is sick lying about it i it has a burn tell us how


there are no burns on that foto you stupid moron......


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> and he says he rescues iguanas. they need rescuing from him


 
agreed i think he posted it just to annoy us if you look at where the bulb holders they are within a few cm of the lizard that is not right and worse they look like ceramic bulb holders


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

well what the hell are they if u cant tell a burn from a smudge i think you are the moron. if u dont have anything good to put in the thread then just :censor: off i dont want it being spammed


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> are they the green iggs cause they dont look it


of course they look like green iguanas you idiot


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

add him to your ignore list m8


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> agreed i think he posted it just to annoy us if you look at where the bulb holders they are within a few cm of the lizard that is not right and worse they look like ceramic bulb holders


there hasnt been any bulbs in there for the igs you idiot, just because theres a bulb holder doesnt mean a bulb has been used.....grow up


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> well what the hell are they if u cant tell a burn from a smudge i think you are the moron. if u dont have anything good to put in the thread then just :censor: off i dont want it being spammed


 
like your style m8:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

will do and il repport himf or being affenceive


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> well what the hell are they if u cant tell a burn from a smudge i think you are the moron. if u dont have anything good to put in the thread then just :censor: off i dont want it being spammed


i have kept igs longer than you, long before and i know how to care for them...your the 2 most immature little kids i have seen on here for a long time


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> there hasnt been any bulbs in there for the igs you idiot, just because theres a bulb holder doesnt mean a bulb has been used.....grow up


 
then explain the burns because they are not marks on the photo i have dealt with many burnt iggs before???


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> will do and il repport himf or being affenceive


i would go back to school and retake a few English lessons if i was you


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> then explain the burns because they are not marks on the photo i have dealt with many burnt iggs before???


there isnt a burn mark on there..........


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

funny thing is this isnt the first thread he doen this on i just been on his page and he has comments like if you dont have anything nice to put on stay off the thread its just sad .

your a pathetic immatre moron get a life


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> there isnt a burn mark on there..........


on the iguana id say yes there is?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> like your style m8:lol2::lol2::lol2:


simple things for simple minds....


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> funny thing is this isnt the first thread he doen this on i just been on his page and he has comments like if you dont have anything nice to put on stay off the thread its just sad .
> 
> your a pathetic immatre moron get a life


 
SO HOWS YOUR DAY BEEN GAZ:whistling2:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

ok guys, if you retaliate were gonna get this thread locked, just ignore any negative comments and dont start arguing. lets stay on topic. he clearly added that photo to start something so dont let it : victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> funny thing is this isnt the first thread he doen this on i just been on his page and he has comments like if you dont have anything nice to put on stay off the thread its just sad .
> 
> your a pathetic immatre moron get a life


but i do know what im talking about...

im not the muppet who wants to sticky a thread with 2 little kids going on about iguanas etc, who dont even know how many types there are.....


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Reptarexpert, could I ask what are you an expert on?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> ok guys, if you retaliate were gonna get this thread locked, just ignore any negative comments and dont start arguing. lets stay on topic. he clearly added that photo to start something so dont let it : victory:


there isnt a burn on the iguana anywhere...


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> ok guys, if you retaliate were gonna get this thread locked, just ignore any negative comments and dont start arguing. lets stay on topic. he clearly added that photo to start something so dont let it : victory:


 
Agreed hun any1 got any NICE pics of iggys and stories behind them


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

soo reptalexpart hows your iguana you had it out today?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Reptarexpert, could I ask what are you an expert on?


i had been thinking of that since day 1..........


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Reptarexpert, could I ask what are you an expert on?


 
THE NAME IS A MISCONCEPTION I AM NOT AN EXPERT JUST QUESTING TO EVENTUALLY BECOME ONE LOL
:lol2: sorry if i give that impresion


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> soo reptalexpart hows your iguana you had it out today?


i have check the pics out in my profile: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> THE NAME IS A MISCONCEPTION I AM NOT AN EXPERT JUST QUESTING TO EVENTUALLY BECOME ONE LOL
> :lol2: sorry if i give that impresion


so change your name to REPTAREWAFFLESONABOUTALOADOFCRAP


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

il have a look when i get back gotta do paper round now cya in a bit 

LONG LIVE IGUANAS


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> so change your name to REPTAREWAFFLESONABOUTALOADOFCRAP


 
look we want a friendly thread i want to hear good feed back
can we all just be civil for god sakes you were telling us that we were being childish


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

Just ignore him he will get board and evenually go get a better thing to do


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> look we want a friendly thread i want to hear good feed back
> can we all just be civil for god sakes you were telling us that we were being childish


No your the one who says my Igs are covered in burns....


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> Just ignore him he will get board and evenually go get a better thing to do


its bored, im not a piece of wood.....


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

You can never hope to be come an expert on anything...only have wiseness to gain knowledge and experience through further learning, seems that you are very sure of yourself already to call yourself Reptarexpert.....

if by judging a photo, you can gain a history, insight and vetinary opinion into an animal, then maybe you should join a site for clairvoyants as I'm sure you would make a lot of money...


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

cya in half an hour-ish : victory:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

C ya m8


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> You can never hope to be come an expert on anything...only have wiseness to gain knowledge and experience through further learning, seems that you are very sure of yourself already to call yourself Reptarexpert.....
> 
> if by judging a photo, you can gain a history, insight and vetinary opinion into an animal, then maybe you should join a site for clairvoyants as I'm sure you would make a lot of money...


i knew a girl called Claire Voyant, she got hit by a bus and died.......she didnt see it coming! Sircooljules 1 - notsuch a expert 0
:notworthy:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

was she related to Knowitall and Hearsay?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> was she related to Knowitall and Hearsay?


yeah...

theres a few of them on here:whistling2:


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Owing green iguana*

I have the pleasure to look after an appr. 3 year old iguana iguana rhinolopha. Will definitely get him a female partner for the next mating season as I do not want to put up with his moods next year :2thumb: what a little devil he was  hope she will become then such a sweetheart as my former female was.

my question is more who else owes iguanas in London?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

look il apoligise if im wrong but those iggs did look burned to me?

in the meantime i am requesting that we all just stick to the origonal topic
and i will gladly admit im not an expert in reps but i would certainly like to gain as much knowledge about reps as i can 

im not looking for trouble i would just like to get back to the origonal subject?: victory:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

tbh cooljules they look fine to me, ive seen burn marks and they dont look like that loL! 


i think they mean the dark spots on the tail, but they look happy and content, i couldnt get that close with out pepper standing up tall! 

lets just keep it civil give it all up, if you want this thread to become a sticky, and you dont want spam, i sugest its not to be used like MSN is, as i can see some there, tbh if i was a mod ide clean most the spam thats already in this thread! and it would proberly take 20 pages off it!...

none of us are experts, any one working with animals and know what there on about will say i dont know everything, i know the basics but i learn somthing new every day!....

now..


who else has iggs and tell us your story


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> tbh cooljules they look fine to me, ive seen burn marks and they dont look like that loL!
> 
> 
> i think they mean the dark spots on the tail, but they look happy and content, i couldnt get that close with out pepper standing up tall!
> ...


nicely put: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> look il apoligise if im wrong but those iggs did look burned to me?
> 
> in the meantime i am requesting that we all just stick to the origonal topic
> and i will gladly admit im not an expert in reps but i would certainly like to gain as much knowledge about reps as i can
> ...


i have 13 years of keeping iguanas and the top one WAS THE VERY 1ST REPTILE I TOOK IN and its still alive 13 years later....and yes it did come with burns, and it has half a missing tail, but all the burns have healed and there are no burns left....
you can see where its shedding as air underneath making it blue.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i have 13 years of keeping iguanas and the top one WAS THE VERY 1ST REPTILE I TOOK IN and its still alive 13 years later....and yes it did come with burns, and it has half a missing tail, but all the burns have healed and there are no burns left....
> you can see where its shedding as air underneath making it blue.


 very nice and i am sorry for jumping to a conclusion 
that is one handsome chap: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> tbh cooljules they look fine to me, ive seen burn marks and they dont look like that loL!
> 
> 
> i think they mean the dark spots on the tail, but they look happy and content, i couldnt get that close with out pepper standing up tall!
> ...


i have just been into the ig room at the 3 black marks arnt there.....i think there drops of dirt, as i often mist the room, so lots of drips drip down...def not burns!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> very nice and i am sorry for jumping to a conclusion
> that is one handsome chap: victory:


its the one you said had burns..

and this one i have had for 10 years


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW HE IS VERY NICE:flrt:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

reptarexpert said:


> wow he is very nice:flrt:


she..


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

well i was wrong and i take back everything i said:no1:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

hey everyone im bac


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> hey everyone im bac


good, now im waiting for a apology.......


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

areet m8


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Aww poor cooljules, can't believe how quickly these guys jumped on you and made assumptions! :bash:

Your iguana's are beautiful!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

maybe if u asked nicley not demanding it this is for iguanas not arguments


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

it is my fault not Gazs i tipped him off but you have to c where we were coming from 

made a mistake and learnt from it


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> maybe if u asked nicley not demanding it this is for iguanas not arguments


???? you were in the wrong, why should someone even have to ask for an apology.... sorry Jules, I think your comment went way over someones tiny little mind!


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

im sorry but u should have said it was dirt not a smudge lol


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

now back to the iguanas.

has anyoen seen any wild ones on holiday or anything


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

i have in America when i was really little i may have some pics somewhere
il try and find them
cant rightly remember when i was in america i was a toddler
other than that ive only been to France: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Aww poor cooljules, can't believe how quickly these guys jumped on you and made assumptions! :bash:
> 
> Your iguana's are beautiful!


thanks, yeah the male is looking old, as hes 13...and middle aged, but hes alert and feeding well as always, hes still a good climber.

i have somone come and feed them if i go away, whos kept them from the 80's, and how i heat mine is unusual, but it works fine, and never once burnt themselves in 10 years of having a Ig room. 

reason they dont have long spines, is they were picked off as they were shedding, so a bit of blood ran, clotted and i belive killed the end cells...now since day 1, have not long spines. 

i got my 1st, long before internet, books, shops etc, so i guessed for a couple of years, or a few more i think, (i was on tv with the large male in 97, when he was much smaller) i didnt have uv tubes for a few years, but took it outside for 10 min a day, and in those days no vit powders like you can get now....just a v good mix of veg (and in those days locusts)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> ???? you were in the wrong, why should someone even have to ask for an apology.... sorry Jules, I think your comment went way over someones tiny little mind!


mmmm yeah.....


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

id love to see a wild one just clibing through the trees


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Locusts will iguanas actually eat them if offerd i mean you wouldnt think so would you with them being herbivores


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> it is my fault not Gazs i tipped him off but you have to c where we were coming from
> 
> made a mistake and learnt from it


if they actually looked like burns....which they dont.

i have read all the things he said about me, and its not good enough. i have been insulted, and accused of things that are not true (many people from RFUK have seen my Igs)

i can now legally sue for libel, for what he said, and he has affected my reputation on here, and anyone who searches for info on Igs....


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

id love to see a wild iguana climbing through trees


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> Locusts will iguanas actually eat them if offerd i mean you wouldnt think so would you with them being herbivores


yes they do eat them and for many years it was to be part of the diet in books etc. i did it over 10 years ago. 

in the wild, they are more omnivores....esp when young...

and do you know, baby Igs in the wild have to eat adult Ig shit?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> id love to see a wild iguana climbing through trees


 
yeh that would be a site to see:lol2:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Indeed Jules, would you like the name of a good solicitor one who specialises in libel? I'm sure we more than enough evidence here....that is unless he is under the age of 10 which would save him from proceedings....


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

get your self away i give up with you two
i have apoligised and admitted i was wrong which if readers read on will find out to save your reputation

but to tell the truth i have more money to buy myself out of Jail


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i have apoligised as well and if you feel good to get a 15 yr old boi in prison with no regrets because i thought the iguana was mistreated but i no it isnt now then go and sue me


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Well hasnt this thread been destroyed :roll:

DELETE.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> *thats my thoughts exacly it is cruel and vile
> makes me want to be sick:devil:*





gaz0123 said:


> *are they the green iggs cause they dont look it*





REPTAREXPERT said:


> *yep they are the poor things for all we know they could still be like that or my worst fears could be realiy if you know what i mean???*





gaz0123 said:


> *and he says he rescues iguanas. they need rescuing from him*


yes bosscat, i do know good lawyers, and a friend is one.

having rescued Igs for 13 years, or anyone who has taken in igs with thermal burns, know what they look like...


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> i have apoligised as well and if you feel good to get a 15 yr old boi in prison with no regrets because i thought the iguana was mistreated but i no it isnt now then go and sue me


 
il bail you out m8 im rich:lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> il bail you out m8 im rich:lol2:


And a wanker too. Nice.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Crownan said:


> And a wanker too. Nice.


:notworthy:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ino i only wanted to tlk to people about there iguanas


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> are they the green iggs cause they dont look it


yes they are...they're just old. most things lose their looks when they get old...! to say you think you know loads about them but you can't even recognise one...says alot eh?:whip:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

crownan said:


> and a wanker too. Nice.


pmsl!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> ino i only wanted to tlk to people about there iguanas


but go around accusing people of willful neglect and cruelty. i have seen 1st hand enough cruelty cases and i know i will see more (i have seen one today) but i would never accuse anyone without knowing facts 1st.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

me too sadly this has just got out of hand :?


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i just jumped to the conclusopn cause i care about animals


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, what with all the threats and arguing and insulting I think it's time this was closed.


----------

